# federal agents



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if a federal agent (FBI, ICE, etc) could pull you over for just a regular traffic offense. Could they do it in their personal vehicle too?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

maybe they just wanted to put a name to a face and 6 months from now your past will come back to haunt you.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

they were checking to make sure the bug they put in your brain was still working


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Just having a little fun


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if a federal agent (FBI, ICE, etc) could pull you over for just a regular traffic offense. Could they do it in their personal vehicle too?


YUP!! last time I checked Massachusetts was part of the federal government!


----------

